# atitool (x850xt) = high pitch noise from fan



## flexy (Mar 8, 2005)

i had to de-install atitool 

i got me the replacement RMA card for my defective (pixel pipe hosed) Sapphire X850XT, and now i got a X850XT, i *think* its an ATI one. (ati sticker on fan and 102...number)

Anyway with Atitool i get a very high pitched whining sound from the fan, no matter what speed i set the fan at.

If i de-install Atitool the high pitch sound is gone. Also, with "another tool" (which name i wont say) i do NOT have the high pitch sound - although the fan sounds louder....with the "other tool" even at 60% or so the fan is almost nerve wrecking....

The Atitool high pitch sound is not "loud"....its rather quiet but its there and can get quiet annoying.

I am sure it has to do with PWM control of the temp sensor....and maybe you need another setting there like "the other tool" has which does NOT have the high whistling fan sound.

greets


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2005)

are you talking about rt or att ?


----------



## flexy (Mar 8, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> are you talking about rt or att ?



att.

rt does not have many fan options AFAIK.

Btwe. can it be that you and ATT use different PWM values ??? I have reaon to believe that with AT the fan spins slower/quiter...and with ATT the fan spins "normal". Thius the pitch noise with your AT. Please check into that.

Yesterday i tired to d/l the beta version with the pwm control...but it didnt recognize my x850xt.

greets


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2005)

i'll look into this either today or after cebit .. do you have an instant messenger where i can contact you for some testing?


----------



## flexy (Mar 8, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> i'll look into this either today or after cebit .. do you have an instant messenger where i can contact you for some testing?



OMG you want to use my new, just RMAed X850XT for testing ?   


as long as it's only the PWM control..i think this should be ok. I have an yahoo ID flexy876...so i just have to keep my trillian on....otherwise email. Btw. ich glaub du bist deutscher...so bin ich 

cya


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2005)

oh i got all messengers but yahoo


----------



## Tydirium (Mar 8, 2005)

Hm deutsch oder englisch?   

got the same problem with the x850xt... for contacts: #elite-corps @ quakenet
icq nr: 61338381

start testin somethin'   the sound is so


----------



## flexy (Mar 9, 2005)

wizzard, hold on..checking my trillian accounts 

Ok..AIM flexy876 works too....or ICQ 53881788. Add me in any of these and let me know...i hardly use the messengers currently


----------



## flexy (Mar 9, 2005)

and wizzard...maybe interesting to know...i first had this Sapphire X850XT and i did NOT have the squeeking noise...or if i had it it was far less than with the new card.

Its kind of weird since the cards looked almost the same except that the Sapphire one had the picture with the alien...but the cooler/fan looked exactly the same


----------



## flexy (Mar 9, 2005)

Tydirium said:
			
		

> Hm deutsch oder englisch?
> 
> got the same problem with the x850xt... for contacts: #elite-corps @ quakenet
> icq nr: 61338381
> ...



yes it is kinda annoying...also...he might want to compare the real fan speeds eg. with other tools and with AT...might be AT spins the fans slower...i am quite sure that with ATT my fan got louder compared to AT which probably means the fan spins faster with ATT ?

Edit: Btw wizzard i am in the states and the earliest i can go on the PC is usually 6pm....which is 1:00 or so at night for you...just so you know


----------



## MMos (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi,

i just plugged in a Connect3d 850XT. And can confirm that i have exactly the same problem.

On thing i noticed. I started ATT with the "Override fan speeds" option unchecked.
ATT told me fan speed is 4%. I thought "this is never ever 4%". I checked the "override fan speeds" option, and clicked on fixed percentage entered 10% and the Fan speed dropped significantly but the fan starts to "sing". I'm using ATT b3.

@flexy could you PM me the name of the other software pls.


----------



## flexy (Mar 9, 2005)

MMos said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> i just plugged in a Connect3d 850XT. And can confirm that i have exactly the same problem.
> 
> ...



dont confuse ATT and AT


----------



## tommydc (Mar 12, 2005)

could this "noise" can be dangerous for the card?
i mean it's only a noise problem or it could damage the card?

thanks

tom


----------



## flexy (Mar 12, 2005)

hi,

its not the noise..its the fact that AT *probably* spins the fan slower than intended. This would mean that the card gets hotter and *this* could potentially be dangerous.

I also would like to remind you that my first posting here a while ago was that i used atitool and i saw my X850XT temps up to 98C and i posted a message here wondering whether i damaged my card.

My first X850XT i had to RMA since it *WAS* damaged. (!)

I do not KNOW whether AT had something to do with it...probably NOT....it could also be my first card was damaged when i got it...also..there is always reason for caution playing around with things like fancontrol and overclocking.

ESPECIALLY if these fiunctions in a program dont work as expected or have bugs.

Anyway i think if you do NOT overclock you dont have reason to be concerned...however always watch your temps.

Still....i THINK this could be a potential issue and everyone should know this....and wizzard should really look into that soon ! We're dealing with some very expensive hardware here...i am glad my new card works fine now but i will be VERY careful especially when i see temps going over 80....maybe 85 as a max...


----------



## tommydc (Mar 12, 2005)

flexy said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> its not the noise..its the fact that AT *probably* spins the fan slower than intended. This would mean that the card gets hotter and *this* could potentially be dangerous.
> 
> ...



well indeed i like to overclock even with a so fast card.
The first time i used the atitool 0.24b3 i notice that the temp raised a lot after few mins of max core test, it reached 78° as max temp during the test.
So i decided to use the fan control.....(it indicated 4% before i checked the override fan speed) and after organizing the setting of dinamic control of the fan i obtained 15° less during the same test but with that noise!!!!!
So the problem is not the temp of the card (that is lower after using atitool fan control) but i was scared about that strange sound.........

cheers

tom


----------



## mdearth (Mar 30, 2005)

I recently purchased a Sapphire x850xt.  Its GPU temp reaches 98c while gaming.  In my opinion, this is WAY too high even if it does meet requirements.  The idea of my vid card running at max temp for hours on end does NOT appeal to me as it can only shorten its life.  So I installed ATI Tool and changed the fan settings.  I can barely hear the fan at 30%, and 40% is acceptable when gaming.  These setting keep the GPU under 60c while gaming.  As soon as I enabled ATI Tool fan control I got the high pitch tone which is not loud but VERY annoying.  I can still hear it after manually changing the speed of the fan from 4% up to 80% (where the fan speed drowns out the high pitch noise).  I also tried all the other optional ATI Tool fan settings and it never went away.  Setting the fan to 0% makes the high pitch sound go away.  Disableing the ATI Tool fan control, then rebooting makes the high pitch tone go away.  As soon as ATI Tool fan control in enabled it comes rite back.

Are there any other utilites that can adjust fan speeds on the x850xt?
I am willing to do any amount of testing to help solve this issue, as I was prepaired to pull this cooling system off and replace it jsut like I did with my old 9800pro.  Id rather keep the stock cooling and fix this high pitch tone problem.  I only use Yahoo IM, but am willing to set somehing else up if needed.  Will even do a phone call or can use my gaming Team Speak server.


----------



## mdearth (Mar 30, 2005)

Doh, just read that .24 beta 6 fixes this problem... will try it tonight.


----------



## dubcat (Apr 3, 2005)

ok so the fan noise has gone!! THIS IS A HUGE WIN in my book - thanks for fixing it.

The fan speeds don't seem right now though and the fan seems a bit louder too for some reason - but that might just be cos i cant hear the whining noise any more..


----------



## dr. Dunkel (Apr 24, 2005)

Well, i get that high pitch noise on my x850xt running on beta 8. I did not get it on my other x850xt witch was returned because it overheated all the time.


----------



## syncmaster (Aug 26, 2005)

I get the high pitch noise to! Even with the latest betaversion , any news or fix for this ?

*edit* HIS x850xt


----------



## mdearth (Aug 26, 2005)

I fixed my noisy X850xt by upgrading to Water Cooling the GPU and large copper RAMsinks.  Now am OC'd to 573Mhz Core and 600Mhz Memory.  GPU Temp never goes above 51c and there is NO NOISE AT ALL!  Highly recomended.


----------



## syncmaster (Aug 26, 2005)

So the only sulotion for the high pitch noise that ATI tool makes is to buy water cooling?
hmm... nah


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 26, 2005)

synmaster which version is "latest beta version" ?


----------



## syncmaster (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry if i made a strange formulate?
Anyway, the "latest beta version" that i tried is [ATITool_0.25b4.exe]

*Edit*
Sorry for all the trouble! The [0.25b5] fixes the problem!
BIG LOVE FROM SWEDEN


----------



## Pdudas (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi!

I have MSI X800 XT PE. Unfortunately my card has the whining noise from the fan when I use the fan control from Atitool 0.25 Beta 14. 
I tried to enable the "Do not change PWM base frequency", but the problem stayed after the reboot.

Do you have any idea what is the solution of my problem?
Is it possible to change the fan hardware and the noise disappearing?


----------

